# BMW Alexandria Egypt - Trashed by Looters!



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Sad to see a BMW dealership and all those bimmers in such bad shape!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-aHEgipPgQ&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

That's a damn shame :tsk:


----------



## bmw528e (Apr 27, 2010)

:yikes: OH WOW!!!! :yikes: Just Unbelievable!!! 
WHY!?? WHO??? :dunno:
any more info??


----------



## MarlboroMan (Jan 28, 2010)

damn!


----------



## TopDownInFL (Apr 25, 2008)

Senseless. That's going to be one hell of an insurance payment.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Where are all the cars in the showroom went?


----------



## Beemerup (Mar 30, 2007)

*Unreal*

I was under the impression that this was a much more sophisticated country. But when you see things like this....it's just a shame and sure does give license to stereotype.


----------



## Inline Sixer (Oct 28, 2010)

This was painful to watch.


----------



## jussimple (Feb 12, 2011)

*Chaos...*

It only shows the state of mind that is created when the masses gets together and reason goes out the window. I'm sure this was orchestrated from the beginning. To bad that those cars were destroyed.


----------



## 136881 (Nov 12, 2008)

you guys do understand that this is nothing compared to hurricane katrina looting. http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/9063708/ns/us_news-katrina_the_long_road_back/


----------



## 136881 (Nov 12, 2008)

Beemerup said:


> I was under the impression that this was a much more sophisticated country. But when you see things like this....it's just a shame and sure does give license to stereotype.


you make this quote because of a few thugs? thats not a fair statement


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

> was under the impression that this was a much more sophisticated country.


Civilians in Alexandria protected the library as protesters marched by. If the protests were just about looting, they would have targeted the library.

http://edition.cnn.com/video/#/vide...bertson.alexandria.library.cnn?iref=allsearch











As for the BMW dealership:

Could have been anger against the wealthy elite or simple criminal behavior.

There are criminals everywhere. Criminals take advantage of a lapse of law and order because they are criminals.

In Egypt the rich are very rich and the poor are very poor. Many of the wealthy are or recently were govt. insiders and supporters.


----------



## MaverickE60 (Feb 13, 2011)

Beemerup said:


> I was under the impression that this was a much more sophisticated country. But when you see things like this....it's just a shame and sure does give license to stereotype.


I'm guessing you're quite comfortable in your ignorant little sterotypical cave. You haven't traveled much, you haven't bothered to expand your myopic horizons, nor do you bother to understand why such an event might have happened.

Looters have no common religion or culture. There are individuals who are just one hour away from anarchy and lawlessness; such individuals are to be found in all societies in all corners of the Earth. I live in Toronto and I've seen some pretty bad looting twice in the past decade - once during the Aug. 2003 blackout, and then again last year during the G20 protests. And these are your "stereotypical" Canadians - sedate, laid-back, peace-loving, Mary Jane smoking, mellow Northerners. Yeah right.

What happened in the video above was for any of the three likely reasons:

1.) Looters just running amok and creating anarchy in a state where civil institutions broke down (such as the police forces).

2.) Gauging by the fact that many cars had tires and engine hoods missing, I presume that this dealership was looted because protesters were looking for defensive materials. Tires for barricades, engine hoods for shields, etc. I'm fairly certain there were other brands' car dealerships that were similarly looted.

3.) Another probability is - as one commentator mentioned already - is that protesters were lashing out at the government and business interests that many felt were responsible for the state of political oppression that existed in Egypt. As is the case all around the world, many BMW dealerships are privately owned businesses, and not corporate. If it was known that the owner of this dealership was in bed with the Mubarak regime, then I completely understand why the place was ransacked.

All of this isn't very hard to figure out, presuming you're an educated professional.

Use your brain if you have one.


----------



## S93D (Apr 24, 2008)

Imported cars with an engine larger than 1.6 l get taxed 220%. So a $50,000 car become $160,000. That in a country where the average wage is in the single digits (US dollars) per day. 

To reduce the cost, BMW makes 3, 5, and 7 series cars there. However, they only made about 800 cars 2-3 years ago. I don't know the current figure.

In contrast, income in the U.S. is much higher and cars cost much less.


----------



## vandyjmf05 (Nov 29, 2010)

Shows how irrational looters are. The value of the car is greater than the sum of its parts. Instead of stealing the car as a whole, they stripped it down for the parts and ended up coming away with less. Foolish.

I'm not endorsing theft.


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

*Were not in NY here buddy.....*



vandyjmf05 said:


> *Shows how irrational looters are*. The value of the car is greater than the sum of its parts. Instead of stealing the car as a whole, they stripped it down for the parts and ended up coming away with less. *Foolish.*
> I'm not endorsing theft.




You think it would be easier to sell the car VS parts in a state of turmoil like Egypt is in now?


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

vandyjmf05 said:


> Shows how irrational looters are. The value of the car is greater than the sum of its parts. Instead of stealing the car as a whole, they stripped it down for the parts and ended up coming away with less. Foolish.
> 
> I'm not endorsing theft.


BMWs are hard to steal if you don't have the keys.


----------



## vandyjmf05 (Nov 29, 2010)

My point was meant to be illustrative, not practical. But I would imagine the keys would be somewhere in the dealership?


----------



## marcelliot (Jan 21, 2011)

Could have happened anywhere when a mob gets together


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

marcelliot said:


> Could have happened anywhere when a mob gets together


That's true....:thumbup:

Just look at the 1992 Los Angeles riots. Many places were looted.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Welcome to the Fest*



MaverickE60 said:


> I'm guessing you're quite comfortable in your ignorant little sterotypical cave. You haven't traveled much, you haven't bothered to expand your myopic horizons, nor do you bother to understand why such an event might have happened.
> 
> Looters have no common religion or culture. There are individuals who are just one hour away from anarchy and lawlessness; such individuals are to be found in all societies in all corners of the Earth. I live in Toronto and I've seen some pretty bad looting twice in the past decade - once during the Aug. 2003 blackout, and then again last year during the G20 protests. And these are your "stereotypical" Canadians - sedate, laid-back, peace-loving, Mary Jane smoking, mellow Northerners. Yeah right.
> 
> ...


Amazing first post. :thumbup:


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

patrick said:


> amazing first post. :thumbup:


+1


----------



## emimix (Jun 4, 2010)

*Attack on BMW (Egypt)*

Very sad to see this ....


----------



## MarcA78 (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like LA after a Lakers game.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I've merged your thread with the thread on this topic already. Thanks for the before video, I added that to the first post.

Tim



emimix said:


> Very sad to see this ....
> 
> BEFORE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYVDpIfXaYg&NR=1
> ...


----------



## Bimmer750LI (Oct 14, 2009)

The 2nd video showing the "before" is of BMW of Alexandria Virginia (USA) not of BMW of Alexandria Egypt :dunno:

None-the-less a terrible sight to see!


----------



## Bimmer750LI (Oct 14, 2009)

The 2nd video showing the "before" is of BMW of Alexandria Virginia (USA) not of BMW of Alexandria Egypt 

None-the-less a terrible sight to see!


----------



## emimix (Jun 4, 2010)

Bimmer750LI said:


> The 2nd video showing the "before" is of BMW of Alexandria Virginia (USA) not of BMW of Alexandria Egypt
> 
> None-the-less a terrible sight to see!


Thanks for the note...I got both videos in an email!


----------



## Bremen Ben (Sep 1, 2008)

What does the BMW dealership in Alexandria, Virginia have to do with the BMW dealership in Alexandria, Egypt?


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

Bremen Ben said:


> What does the BMW dealership in Alexandria, Virginia have to do with the BMW dealership in Alexandria, Egypt?




Both of the BMW dealerships are in a place called Alexandria....uch:


----------



## Slaymaster (Oct 17, 2009)

What a bunch of dumb asses! Why wouldn't they at least steal the whole car??? :dunno: What a crime! :bawling:


----------

